# Honda HS55 trax s/n 1129868



## bigsteve (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, My name Steve and I'm new to this forum and to a Honda HS55 trax s/n 11298686. I have downloaded the owners manual off the internet but it doesn't answer all my questions. My first question is does this trax model use the Honda hydrostatic fluid in the transmission like the local dealer said it does? I don't see any place to check it or fill it? Any other info on the trax would also be great.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Hs55*

Your hs55 does not have trans fluid. It works with a friction wheel... No fluid.

The hydro trans came in later model years.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i think the hydros came with the 622s, the 624s, the 724s, the 828s, the 928s, the 1132s and 1332s. everything before that was friction drive


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 17, 2015)

Does the transmission use any type of gear oil or grease? Also should I be concerned with the valve adjustment on the engine?


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 17, 2015)

Also does the auger gearbox have a way to drain the gear oil out so I can refill it with new 80/90weight gear oil?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The 622's uses simple 5w30. And insofar as the 55, it uses nothing more than grease on the bearing points. The 55 is the simplest, and most like the rest of the other machines here.

Insofar as valve adjustment, that would be engine specific, and I am unsure which engine the 55 uses.


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 17, 2015)

Should I use a shear bolt that's bent or just replace it?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If it's bent, then it will fail faster. So if you choose to use it, be prepared to replace it soon.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it also might not shear and wreck your gearbox


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 17, 2015)

That's what I was think, if it has a bend in it will it shear correctly


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no, it will not


----------

